# Jack (conector/nombre)



## jlpueser

Jack es también el nombre de un tipo de conector de audio. ¿Existe alguna relación o algún juego de palabras entre el nombre del conector  y el nombre de persona?


----------



## horsewishr

Creo que no.  The name Jack has existed since LONG before any type of audio equipment.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Que yo sepa.  Quizás venga de_ jack in_, una expresión bastante reciente (1995)


----------



## OtroLencho

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Quizás venga de_ jack in_, una expresión bastante reciente (1995)



Al revés, quizá.  "Jack" como conecter hembra en instalaciones electrónicas, ha existido desde mucho antes de que yo naciera...


----------



## SuperScuffer

Lots of things are called jack, from the device that raises your car in the air to change a wheel, to the small flag flown on the front of a boat.  They may well all come from the name Jack, a very common name.  This is what Wikipedia has to say:-

"Jack" occupies 6 pages of the complete second edition of the Oxford English Dictionary and the use of the word in English goes back to the 14th century, appearing as a forename in Piers Plowman. Quite early on it was used as a name for a peasant or "a man of the lower orders".[1] It continued the low class connotations in phrases such as "jack tar" for a common seaman, "every man jack," or the use of jack for the knave in cards. The diminutive form is also seen in "Jack of all trades, master of none", where Jack implies a poor tradesman, possibly not up to journeyman standard. The term was taken into inanimate objects and denoted a small (or occasionally inferior) component: jack-pit (a small mine shaft), jackplug (single pronged, low current), jack-shaft (intermediate or idler shaft), jack (in bowling: the small ball) or jack-engine (a donkey or barring engine). Incidentally, a jack is a garment for the upper body (quotes from 1375 onwards), a jacket is derived from this and is a small jack; not the other way around. As a further example of this usage, in 1686 Robert Plot writing about gins (ie horse engines) to pump water out of mines says: "they draw it [the water] up by Gin, which is made bigger, or less ... the less they call a Jack".[2]


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

OtroLencho said:


> Al revés, quizá.  "Jack" como conecter hembra en instalaciones electrónicas, ha existido desde mucho antes de que yo naciera...


¿Puedes proporcionar un enlace mostrando esto?


----------



## SuperScuffer

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Puedes proporcionar un enlace mostrando esto?


In February 1884, C. E. Scribner was issued US Patent 293,198[14] for a "jack-knife" connector that is the origin of calling the receptacle a "jack".

Phone connector (audio) - Wikipedia


----------



## jlpueser

SuperScuffer said:


> Lots of things are called jack, from the device that raises your car in the air to change a wheel, to the small flag flown on the front of a boat.  They may well all come from the name Jack, a very common name.  This is what Wikipedia has to say:-
> 
> "Jack" occupies 6 pages of the complete second edition of the Oxford English Dictionary and the use of the word in English goes back to the 14th century, appearing as a forename in Piers Plowman. Quite early on it was used as a name for a peasant or "a man of the lower orders".[1] It continued the low class connotations in phrases such as "jack tar" for a common seaman, "every man jack," or the use of jack for the knave in cards. The diminutive form is also seen in "Jack of all trades, master of none", where Jack implies a poor tradesman, possibly not up to journeyman standard. The term was taken into inanimate objects and denoted a small (or occasionally inferior) component: jack-pit (a small mine shaft), jackplug (single pronged, low current), jack-shaft (intermediate or idler shaft), jack (in bowling: the small ball) or jack-engine (a donkey or barring engine). Incidentally, a jack is a garment for the upper body (quotes from 1375 onwards), a jacket is derived from this and is a small jack; not the other way around. As a further example of this usage, in 1686 Robert Plot writing about gins (ie horse engines) to pump water out of mines says: "they draw it [the water] up by Gin, which is made bigger, or less ... the less they call a Jack".[2]


Thanks a lot! This clarifies a lot... It's harsh to clarify...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

SuperScuffer said:


> In February 1884, C. E. Scribner was issued US Patent 293,198[14] for a "jack-knife" connector that is the origin of calling the receptacle a "jack".
> 
> Phone connector (audio) - Wikipedia


Thank you, Super.  I do still wonder about the etymology, though.  

*To do:  fork over that $100/yr to get access to the OED


----------



## SuperScuffer

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Thank you, Super.  I do still wonder about the etymology, though.
> 
> *To do:  fork over that $100/yr to get access to the OED


Well here's an interesting article that links "jack" in "jack-knife" to the name:-

jackknife — Wordorigins.org


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

SuperScuffer said:


> Well here's an interesting article that links "jack" in "jack-knife" to the name:-
> 
> jackknife — Wordorigins.org


Interesting, yes.  Thanks again


----------



## dojibear

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Thank you, Super. I do still wonder about the etymology, though.
> 
> *To do: fork over that $100/yr to get access to the OED


I use etymonline.com, which is free. It isn't the OED, but it is pretty good about the origin of English words.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

dojibear said:


> I use etymonline.com, which is free. It isn't the OED, but it is pretty good about the origin of English words.


Very nice!  Thank you, doji!


----------



## Terio

In French, _les jaques _is attested in 1359 with the meaning of « peasants ». In modern French (a bit old fashioned, though), a _jacques_ is a peasant or a stupid man.

Ref. : http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/visusel.exe?11;s=4211378040;r=1;nat=;sol=0;


----------



## elroy

Reina de la Aldea said:


> $100/yr to get access to the OED


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elroy said:


>


Seriously.


> *We are pleased to offer annual individual OED subscriptions for $100 in the US or £100 for the Rest of the World ..
> OED, "How to subscribe to the OED"*


I can piggyback on hubby's digital access to the UC library, which of course subscribes to the OED, but still....


----------



## elroy

At that rate, of course they’re pleased!


----------

